# Laptop mit Win auf Linux



## rackcity (29. November 2013)

Hiho,

ich habe damals einen Laptop mir geholt, dort war vom Werk aus Win Vista installiert. Ich fand dies ein wenig lachhaft, 3GB ram und Vista. Habe darauf XP installieren wollen (2010 war das). und XP ging leider nicht (Treiber waren nicht dafür da). Nun kam mir die Idee, mit dem Laptop Linux zu benutzen, da Win7 nicht wirklich flüssig läuft!


Was haltet Ihr davon? Welches Linux System schlägt ihr vor? 


PS: Ich habe kein Ahnung, ob die Wlan NWK und co nachdem ich auf linux "update" noch gehen? Hätte ich da dann ein Problem mit den Treibern?

Hier der Laptop:

Sony PCG-7143M oder: VGN-NS11M (weiß nicht was davon Richtig ist)

lg


----------



## Gimmick (30. November 2013)

Hatte aus ähnlichen Gründen mein Notebook auch auf Linux umgestellt. 

Vorschlagen würde ich Mint oder openSuSe. 
Von beiden gibt es Live CDs/DVDs, die du dir runterladen kannst und dann eigentlich sehen müsstest ob out-of-the-box alles funktioniert.
Je nachdem wie es läuft würde ich dann auch mal die LXDE Desktopumgebung ausprobieren. Die braucht kaum Ressourcen und sollte selbst auf alten Systemen flott sein.


----------



## Abductee (30. November 2013)

Mint Cinnamon.
The Linux Mint Blog » Blog Archive » Linux Mint 16 “Petra” Cinnamon RC released!
Entweder den RC von der neuen Version 16 oder noch ein paar Wochen warten bis der RC in die Finale Version übergeht.

Du kannst das Linux ja als Live-CD starten, da siehst du dann gleich ob die WLAN-Karte erkannt wird.


----------



## s|n|s (1. Dezember 2013)

Xubuntu 12.04 oder Debian7 mit Xfce.

(Vielleicht fällt jemandem ja noch eine distro mit Xfce oder vielleicht sogar Lxde als standard ein.)

Beide haben Xfce als Window Manager.
12.04 deswegen, weil es die aktuelle LTS (Long Time Stable) ist.

Xfce deswegen, weil Gnome3 / Unity (Ubuntu  und Debian 7 ) mittlerweile doch einiges an Ressourcen verbraucht. 
KDE (Kubuntu) ist schrecklich imho. und was Ressourcen angeht auch nicht besser afaik.

Tip zur Installation:
- USB - Stick mit mindestens 1 GB Platz
- Unetbootin auf nem anderen Rechner runterladen
- Installations-Iso runterladen
hier, Xubuntu 12.04 32 und 64bit, oder hier ganz unten, das wo xfce drinsteht Debian 7 XFCE 64 bit.
Hier 32 bit Versionen: debian 7 XFCE 32 bit,
- Mit Unetbootin das iso auf den USB-Stick schreiben
-  vom USB stick booten. Muss im BIOS eingestellt werden. Bootreihenfolge 1. USB Stick. Wird meistens schon mit Namen genannt, wenn der Stick drinsteckt.

...
Profit


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2013)

Mein Vorschlag wäre Linux Mint mit Mate. Im Gegensatz zu Xfce wird man nicht an jeder Ecke daran erinnert dass man hier einen "Spardesktop" nutzt und es läuft trotzdem schneller als Cinnamon(und Win7, die beiden tun sich eigentlich nicht viel).

Generell ist dein Laptop aber auch für Win 7 oder 8(.1) geeignet. Baujahr 2010 und 3gb Ram sollten da locker reichen.


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2013)

Jeder Rechner der einen 1080p Film flüssig darstellen kann, sollte auch mit einem "hübschen" Desktop klarkommen.

Die abgespeckten Oberflächen sind für richtig alte Geräte super praktisch, das Auge arbeite doch auch mit.
Viel Freude hat man halt damit auch nicht.
Die animierten oder transparenten Fenster von Cinnamon sehen einfach klasse aus.


----------



## Crymes (1. Dezember 2013)

Nehm ganz klassisch Kubuntu, läuft auf meinem AMD 1-GHz 2-Kern Netbook flüssig und braucht mit Eclipse, Chrome, Writer und noch ein paar Programmen gerade mal 1.3 GByte Ram.
Istvauch noch nie abgestürzt


----------



## rackcity (2. Dezember 2013)

hey,

danke für die vielen Meinungen. bin mir nur grad' nicht sicher, was ich nun nehmen sollte?


zum problem: bei win7,vista drehen die lüfter EXTREM hoch, wenn ich das stanni design von win7 oder vista z.b habe (mit den farben etc). wenn ichs auf xp style stelle, geht es gerade so. bei xp war er leise wie der wind. zudem habe ich mit win7/vista eine cpu auslastung mit FF oder Chrome von 70-100%, das kann ja nicht normal sein. war mit XP nicht, aber da dort sogut wie keine treiber gehen, wollt ichs mit linux probieren. PS: lüfter sind sauber


also was sollte ich nun nehmen? 32 bit ist klar, da ich nur 3gb ram habe, oder? aber was denn nun genau? sollte ne nett ansprechende grafische oberfläche haben und halt nicht extrem viel ressourcen fressen. mag mit dem laptop nur surfen und ggf. musik etwas hören

lg und danke!!!


----------



## Abductee (2. Dezember 2013)

Linux Mint 16 "Petra" - Cinnamon (32-bit) - Linux Mint


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde dir auch Linux Mint (Mate) vorschlagen, die Version 13 (Maya) wegen Langzeitsupport bis 2017 ... benutze ich selbst auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Crymes (2. Dezember 2013)

Nehm grundsätzlich immer die 64 bit Version, die läuft etwas schneller.


----------

